# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Don't know what to do...

## travisspears0

Hey
I'm here because I don't know what to do. Basically it's not that my life is really bad or something but I'm tired and I feel low all the time. Nothing cheers me anymore, there's nothing I really desire what would push me further. My girlfriend left me, friends abbandoned me, my health condition got worse(diabetics + heart issues) and I feel really worthless at the moment. My family is there for me though, I really appreciate that. I try to work out, I try to get to know new people(dancing classes, music classes) but it just doesn't work anymore. I feel bad about myself and don't see any way out of this. I have some problems at work, basically connected to my lower performance, I think I might get fired soon and it will not help for sure. What should I do to bring me back to life, I don't know and its killing me.

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. Have you spoken to your doctor about how you're feeling? It might be worth looking into counselling too

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to the group! 
Are you eating and drinking sensibly? Apart from your family do you have a good support network around you? Have you explained how you feel to your Dr or your boss?

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome to DWD. Your first port of call is your doctor. Thats the route to getting help, whether thats medication, support or talking therapies. Youre dealing with a lot, especially with your physical health, and cant be expected to manage this alone.

WRT your work, have you talked to your boss about your health conditions (inc your mental health) and asked for support? Your doctor should be able to back you up with this

----------

